# Suche kleines Fully (günstig) für 160cm Frau



## madmaxmatt (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Suche für eine Freundin (160cm) ein günstiges Fully, gerne gebraucht, für max. 1000 EUR. Das ganze soll tourentauglich sein, also alles zwischen 100 und 120mm Federweg wäre gut. 

Ausstattung soll tauglich sein, muss nichts extravagantes sein. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 4mate (29. Januar 2013)

Rahmengröße?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (29. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?!



ca. 40-42cm ... sowas in dem Bereich. 
Danke!


----------



## Ausreiterin (6. Februar 2013)

falls es in Betracht kommen sollte.. (siehe bitte auch die Infos dazu in meiner Profil-Galerie!!!  dort steht   a l l e s   soweit wissenswerte.. ! ) 

bei Fragen einfach fragen ;o) 

Am liebsten wär mir dann die Selbstabholung o. ä. ..  oder man trifft sich i-wo.. 
angegebener Preis wie geschrieben VerhandlungsBasis, weil ich mich noch nicht um den Zeitwert gekümmert hab bisher. 

LG  Lisa


----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1819/a54723/ams-wls-white-fading-grey.html


----------



## pilleballe (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo hätte da ein Centurion Backfire LRS Bj.2008,41er Rahmen mit XT Ausstattung und einer RockShox Juke Gabel 100mm, mit Lockout am Lenker.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Februar 2013)

46er Rahmen klingt aber fast zu groß für ne 1,60m-Frau...?!


----------



## pilleballe (7. Februar 2013)

Sorry,war ein Schreibfehler,ist ein 41er Rahmen.Bin selbst kein Riese 168 cm


----------



## Warnschild (15. Februar 2013)

Ich (1,58 m) steige um auf ein Hardtail und verkaufe darum nicht nächster Zeit den Rahmen meines Focus Vamp (Modell 2008, gekauft Ende 2008 dirket vom Einzelhändler). Ich werde den Rahmen einschließlich X-Fusion-O2pva-Dämpfer verkaufen.

Bilder und Beschreibung gibt's hier. Ich hatte die Topversion mit der 120-er Reba Race, der Avid Juicy 7 und SRAM X9. Das Komplett-Rad kostete OVP etwa  2.300. 

Der Rahmen hat mir gute Dienste geleistet, wurde gern gefahren, gewartet und gewienert. Ich persönlich mag die eher dezente matte Optik.

Er ist ein sehr bequemes Touren-Fully, durchaus sowohl bergauf- als auch bergabtauglich und passt mir vor allem perfekt, was bei meiner geringen Körpergröße Seltenheitswert hat (wie schon gesagt, 1,58 m, außerdem 75-er Beinlänge). Es ist nicht leicht, einen Rahmen in dieser Größe zu bekommen. 

Damals wurde das mit 120mm Federweg vorn und 100mm hinten als "All-Mountain-Fully" bezeichnet. Das ist heute wohl überholt, was die Bezeichnung angeht, ich konnte damit aber auf den Trails, sowohl im Hochgebirge als auch in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen alles fahren. 

Solltest du Interesse haben, bitte melden.


----------



## firesurfer (4. März 2013)

hi,
hänge mich hier mal an..

meine frau fährt dzt. ein XC bike u möchte auf ein enduro umsteigen..

somit suche ich für eine 160cm (kleine) frau einen endurorahmen.. größe xs bzw. 40 cm sitzrohr.......der
preis sollt sich unter 1.000,-- bewegen..

der bikemarkt gibt leider dzt. nix her...

na vielleicht gibts ja doch etwas ...

mal vielen dank


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2013)

Aus eigener Erfahrung und bei gleicher Zwergengröße: Nimm beim Enduro besser einen Rahmen mit 38er Sitzrohr, auch wenn es die Suche nicht einfacher macht. 40 cm ist eher Größe S und beim XC Bike gerade noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gruni (14. April 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

hänge mich hier auch mal rein (als Kerl). Ich suche für meine Liebste ein gebrauchtes Fully. Sie ist 164 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 74 cm. Sollte daher ein Rahmen sein mit 38 cm bis 40 cm (15-16"). Die Ausstattung ist erst einmal fast egal, ein gewisser Standard wie Scheibenbremsen und Luft-Federung sollte schon sein. Vom Fahrprofil her eher Wald-, Schotter- bzw. Flachlandwege hier am Niederrhein.

Falls also eine Dame hier in naher Zukunft Ihren Untersatz plant zu verkaufen, bzw. erst einen Abnehmer sucht, dann schreibt mal was Ihr anzubieten habt. Zeitlich sind wir nicht gebunden. Der Maximal-Preis sollte die 1000  Grenze nicht übersteigen, ein entsprechendes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis vorausgesetzt. Ein Versand sollte auch möglich sein, da gibts ja bei Illox oder Hermes für ca. 40  entsprechende Möglichkeiten.

Wir hatten schon an ein CUBE AMS WLS Comp. gedacht, das mal so als Basis. Falls Ihr jedoch auch ein Unisex-Rad abgeben wollt und die Größen passen sollte, lassen wir uns gerne belehren.

Die Diskussion mit damentauglichen Rahmen oder nicht, kennen wir schon und ist kein Muss, darf aber auch sein. 

Der Bikemarkt ist mir, bezogen auf Ladies-Räder, auch ein bischen unübersichtlich da mal leider keine eigene Rubrik hat für Damenräder.

Ggf. ist die Nachfrage hier auch für einige Ladies gerade erst einmal der Anreiz über den Verkauf des eigenen Rades nachzudenken, da hier vielleicht schon im Vorfeld ein Abnehmer gefunden ist, ein Neues muss ja auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. 

auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

@Der-Gruni

Schau mal hier im Bikemarkt:
(kriegs jetzt leider nicht verlinkt..)
Klick mal auf *Rahmen "Full-Suspension" Tour/CrossCountry*. Da gibts einen *Cube Sting WLS Rahmen in 15 Zoll*.
Gegebenfalls kann das Bike - so wie es in der Anzeige angeben ist - auch komplett erworben werden.


----------



## Warnschild (15. April 2013)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> hÃ¤nge mich hier auch mal rein (als Kerl). Ich suche fÃ¼r meine Liebste ein gebrauchtes Fully. Sie ist 164 cm groÃ mit SchrittlÃ¤nge 74 cm. Sollte daher ein Rahmen sein mit 38 cm bis 40 cm (15-16"). Die Ausstattung ist erst einmal fast egal, ein gewisser Standard wie Scheibenbremsen und Luft-Federung sollte schon sein. Vom Fahrprofil her eher Wald-, Schotter- bzw. Flachlandwege hier am Niederrhein.
> 
> ...



Ich verkaufen meinen Rahmen. Die Teile hab' ich mir in letzter Zeit "mÃ¼hsam zusammen gespart", darum wÃ¼rde ich sie gern groÃteils behalten. 

Mein Partner baut aber hÃ¤ufig und gern RÃ¤der auf (zum SpaÃ und eigentlich nur fÃ¼r Freunde), vielleicht lieÃe sich daraus fÃ¼r euch ein passendes Rad "schneidern". 

Ich habe weiter oben eine Beschreibung und Bilder (verlinkt) eingestellt. Sollte das Rad deiner Liebsten gefallen, kÃ¶nnt ihr euch gern melden. 

Ich bin zwar 1,58 m, unsere SchrittlÃ¤nge ist aber in etwa gleich. Verkauft wird es, weil ich auf ein Hardtail umsteige.


----------



## firesurfer (15. April 2013)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> hänge mich hier auch mal rein (als Kerl). Ich suche für meine Liebste ein gebrauchtes Fully. Sie ist 164 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 74 cm. Sollte daher ein Rahmen sein mit 38 cm bis 40 cm (15-16"). Die Ausstattung ist erst einmal fast egal, ein gewisser Standard wie Scheibenbremsen und Luft-Federung sollte schon sein. Vom Fahrprofil her eher Wald-, Schotter- bzw. Flachlandwege hier am Niederrhein.
> 
> ...


 
...meine lady is auch eher klein "heiße" 158 cm ...habe lange gesucht u bin im hs. bikemarkt fündig geworden + div. parts 
sie ist damit jetzt seeeehr zufrieden u fährt so manches..was vorher undenkbar war


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. April 2013)

In den gennanten Fälle ist die Schritthöhe bald egal für die Rahmengröße. Wichtiger sind die Oberrohr-Länge und Reach, ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium ist die Überstandshöhe.

Da was passendes zu finden, wird abenteuerlich.

Also erst mal Rahmen finden, die tief genug sind, dann Auswahlprozess beginnen....


----------



## Warnschild (18. April 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> In den gennanten Fälle ist die Schritthöhe bald egal für die Rahmengröße. Wichtiger sind die Oberrohr-Länge und Reach, ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium ist die Überstandshöhe.
> 
> Da was passendes zu finden, wird abenteuerlich.
> 
> Also erst mal Rahmen finden, die tief genug sind, dann Auswahlprozess beginnen....



Meist sind die Rahmen in dieser Größe sehr auf Touren ausgelegt und wenig renntauglich. Meinen Hardtailrahmen habe ich mir darum auch auf Maß bauen lassen. Wer aber gern im All-Mountain- bzw. Tourenbereich oder gar nur auf einfachen Feld- und Waldwegen bequem unterwegs sein möchte, ist aber mit den serienmäßig angebotenen Sachen recht gut bedient. 

Zwei Probleme gibt es nur: 

1. Man findet Rahmen (und Kompletträder) in dieser Größe kaum (vor allem, wenn es was Wertiges sein soll). 

2. Vor allem Hardtails sind häufig zu lange gebaut, das stimmt (wie oben erwähnt). 

3. Ach, es gibt noch ein weiteres Problem: Die Komponenten sind oft nicht der Hit (Preis-Leistung sowie Einstellbarkeit etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. April 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Meist sind die Rahmen in dieser Größe sehr auf Touren ausgelegt und wenig renntauglich. Meinen Hardtailrahmen habe ich mir darum auch auf Maß bauen lassen. Wer aber gern im All-Mountain- bzw. Tourenbereich oder gar nur auf einfachen Feld- und Waldwegen bequem unterwegs sein möchte, ist aber mit den serienmäßig angebotenen Sachen recht gut bedient.



Zum Glück gibt es ja ein paar Bikeschmieden wo man sich die Rahmen passend fertigen lassen kann. Habe dies beim Enduro (Alutech) getan und es passt super. Der Preis fand ich mit 1200 Öcken ok. Ist aber schon 3 Jahre her. Die zweite Maßanfertigung, ein Helius CC für Rohloff, ist mir durch Zufall über den Weg gelaufen. Die Frau für die der Rahmen ursprünglich mal gefertigt wurde muss meine Maße haben und meine Vorliebe für die Speedhub teilen. Ich brauchte damals zwar kein weiteres Rad, konnte aufgrund der Parameter aber einfach nicht widerstehen. Nachdem ich es dann letztes Jahr aufgebaut habe ist es zum Lieblingsrad avanciert. Also man kann mit Geduld schon fündig werden.


----------



## firesurfer (20. April 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...... Also man kann mit Geduld schon fündig werden.


 
kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## ramu (28. April 2013)

hallo habe noch ein cannondale lexi 3 in größe s stehen

ungefahren neupreis 1499

900 euronen plus versand

bilder auf der website von cannondale

oder bei interesse bei mir

gruß fred


----------



## Iamaroadie (28. April 2013)

ich hätte noch einen cube ams125 rahmen in 16"...
liegt nur im keller rum und ich hätte noch genug teile für ein komplettrad!
bei interesse und weiteren fragen am besten eine pn...

mfg christian


----------



## ironalex (30. Mai 2013)

Im Bikemarkt biete ich derzeit eine Cube AMS in der passenden Größe an.

Ansonsten sind die Cube Rahmen, gibts teilweis im Ausverkauf recht günstig, bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen sehr gut. 
Falls es mehr Federweg sein soll:
Gab auch kurze Zeit das Cube Stereo in der WLS Version in 15". Im aktuellen Programm ist dies leider nicht mehr zu finden.


----------



## 4mate (30. Mai 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Suche für eine Freundin (160cm) ein günstiges Fully, gerne gebraucht, für max. 1000 EUR. Das ganze soll tourentauglich sein, also alles zwischen 100 und 120mm Federweg wäre gut.
> 
> ...


 Vier Monate sind nun vergangen, nicht ein Pixel wurde in dieser Zeit
 vom Threadersteller gepostet.

Zum guten Foren-Ton gehört auch eine *Rückmeldung*


----------



## Ausreiterin (31. Mai 2013)

A propos..  (Rückmeldung) 
MEIN babyblaues Ladyboy ; o )  Fully Specialized ist übrigens mittlerweils nicht mehr zu haben - es hat sein zweites (oder drittes .. ) Leben in Österreich begonnen.. !  (ich hab´s an die Frau gebracht.. ! : o )   ) 
war ein supernetter Kontakt !  : o )
LG Lisa


----------



## Der-Gruni (30. Juni 2013)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> hänge mich hier auch mal rein (als Kerl). Ich suche für meine Liebste ein gebrauchtes Fully. Sie ist 164 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 74 cm. Sollte daher ein Rahmen sein mit 38 cm bis 40 cm (15-16"). Die Ausstattung ist erst einmal fast egal, ein gewisser Standard wie Scheibenbremsen und Luft-Federung sollte schon sein. Vom Fahrprofil her eher Wald-, Schotter- bzw. Flachlandwege hier am Niederrhein.
> 
> ...



moin,

so, hier auch von mir eine Rückmeldung! 

Es ist jetzt doch alles anders gekommen als geplant. Meine Freundin fährt jetzt doch lieber Hardtail und zwar ein Transalp24, 26", 16"-Größe, in relativ leichter Ausstattung. Fotos hier bei mir im Fotoalbum. Wir haben das Rad in Wunschfarbe und Ausstattung neu bestellt. Incl. Versand und allem anderen "Rummel" (Getränkehalter, Schutzfolie, Kettenstrebenschutz) hat es dann doch 1380  gekostet. Es fährt sich genial, sagt Sie, und ist von der Größe perfekt (164 cm bei 74 cm Schritt). Vorbau auf 80 mm, Riser-Lenker mit 660 mm. Wer also am linken Niederrhein (bei Duisburg) mal eine Problefahrt/Probesitzen möchte, bitte melden. 

auf bald
Gruni & Janssi


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> so, hier auch von mir eine Rückmeldung!
> 
> ...



Ist jetzt von der Optik des Rahmens her gar nicht mein Ding. Aber Hardtail-fahren hab' ich auch gerade für mich entdeckt. Allerdings hab' ich den Riser runtergeschmissen und stattdessen einen Flatbar montiert. Muss halt jedem individuell zugeschnitten sein, das jeweilige Rad.


----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2013)

Das muss hier her, weil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Ich finde halt auch den Preis etwas hoch. 

Für 1.300 bspw. hättest du auch das hier bekommen: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3009

bzw. es gibt von einigen Anbietern da gelegentlich gute Angebote mit Systemkomponenten. 

Die Chinarahmen überzeugen mich auch nicht, obwohl pulverbeschichtet natürlich was für sich hat, da schlagfest etc. Andererseits haben sie kein Dekor darauf realisiert (was schwierig und sehr kostspielig ist) als nur die Plakette vorn.


----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Andererseits haben sie kein Dekor darauf realisiert (was schwierig und sehr kostspielig ist) als nur die Plakette vorn.


Wie beim Versender üblich, kann der Kunde zwischen verschiedenen Designs oder eben keins, wählen


http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ummitrider/SubProducts/03022-Summitrider-0001


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie beim Versender üblich, kann der Kunde zwischen verschiedenen Designs oder eben keins, wählen
> 
> 
> http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ummitrider/SubProducts/03022-Summitrider-0001




Darum geht es mir nicht. Es geht um das Pulverbeschichten im Allgemeinen. Hier lassen sich feinteilige Dekore (über einfache und wenig haltbare - wenn nicht überlackierte/-beschichtete - Plotte hinausgehend) nur in großen Stückzahlen und zudem unter verhältnismäßig hohen Kosten realisieren. 

Lackieren wäre (zumindest im "custom"-Bereich) sehr viel variabler, aber auch massiv aufwendiger und somit kostspielig.


----------



## fissenid (1. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78530/slide-diva-125.html


----------



## Der-Gruni (1. Juli 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich finde halt auch den Preis etwas hoch.
> 
> Für 1.300 bspw. hättest du auch das hier bekommen: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3009
> 
> ...



moin,

grundsätzlich habt Ihr Recht das ein Radon oder Canyon auch gegangen wäre, bitte beachtet auch (kleine Rechtfertigung des Preises) das wir bewusst die Crosstrail mit Race-Sport-Reifen gewählt haben um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. Schaltung und Schaltwerk auch XT, Rest SLX, auch die Magura-Bremse sollte etwas leichter sein als die ursprüngliche Elixir. Die Farbe in Rot war ein Wunsch meiner Holden, incl. der fehlenden Plotter-Sticker.

Größtes Problem beim verlinkten Canyon ist die Überstandshöhe. Meine Freundin hat "nur" Schrittlänge 74 cm. Selbst das XS von Canyon hat schon gute 74 cm, also wären ALLE Canyon-Größen nicht gegangen. Ich glaube wir hatten auch Kontakt bei Radon wegen der Überstandshöhen und auch hier ging es nicht aus.

Wie gut/lange die Farbe hält bleibt ersteinmal offen, es ist halt auch ein Sportgerät, welches leiden wird. 

auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## Warnschild (2. Juli 2013)

Der-Gruni schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> grundsätzlich habt Ihr Recht das ein Radon oder Canyon auch gegangen wäre, bitte beachtet auch (kleine Rechtfertigung des Preises) das wir bewusst die Crosstrail mit Race-Sport-Reifen gewählt haben um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. Schaltung und Schaltwerk auch XT, Rest SLX, auch die Magura-Bremse sollte etwas leichter sein als die ursprüngliche Elixir. Die Farbe in Rot war ein Wunsch meiner Holden, incl. der fehlenden Plotter-Sticker.
> 
> ...



Die Laufräder hatte ich schon gesehen. Sie sind immerhin ein paar Hunder gr leichter. Ich finde nur den Preis nicht so ganz okay seitens des Herstellers gemessen an den Rahmen. Von eurer Seite her ist die Wahl absolut nachvollziehbar. 

Was die Beschichtung angeht, werdet ihr damit sicherlich lange eure Freude haben. Das ist ja der große Vorteil am Pulverbeschichten, dass es eine ziemlich robuste Sache ist.


----------

